# CVA Optima vs. T/C Impact?



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.cva.com/CVA-Product-View.php?id=26

http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/impact.php (looking at #6689)

Which would you go with? If you have any experience with either of these two guns I'd be appreciative of your opinion and sharing what you've learned from having actually used one of these guns.

Thanks


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the optima with the thumbhole stock and the one before they came out with the "finger tight" breech plug. I have been concerned with the bad publicity of the defective barrels but I have not had any problems. It shoots, :shock: wow it's not good getting old, I don't remember what grain powerbelts for my best accuracy. Anyway I used hollowpoint powerbelts with 90 grains of pyrodex and got good accuracy and have killed several deer with it. Never used it on elk.

I like the break action and it balances well for me. I have been pleased with it. No personal experience with the T/C but my son has a different model and likes his. It does seem heavier than mine and he was having a hard time getting an accurate load but he finally got it dialed in with some more shooting. Not sure what he uses but he was shooting 150 grains powder and cut back to around 100 to help with his accuracy. He has killed a couple deer with his and swears it is superior to my CVA but that's just youngster bragging and no real evidence to back it up.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i just bought the newer optima bout a month ago and i love it so far cant tell you anything about the impact but i can say that the optima is really smooth and i really enjoy it alot so far and the breech comes out nice and easy so much easier to clean


----------



## HuntinFool2 (May 30, 2012)

I have the Impact and I love it. It is nice and compact and it feels right. I killed a 22" 4x5 at 125 yards with open sights last year with it.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I bought a CVA optima a few months back and it's proven to be a great shooting muzzy. I haven't tried a whole lot with it, but it really seems to like the 240 gr. XTP and 2- 50 grain T7 pellets.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I bought the optima last year. I like it, shot a deer with it last year, super easy to clean and shoots straight!


----------

